# Channel crossing Prices !



## yeoblade (Jul 6, 2020)

Just been checking out the ferry and Chunnel for next month,they are up almost double from last year, or am I doing something wrong.


----------



## witzend (Jul 6, 2020)

Have just looked and the one way journey from Roscoff to Ply last year inc cabin was £285 this year inc cabin is  £274  both for same week mid July


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 7, 2020)

yeoblade said:


> Just been checking out the ferry and Chunnel for next month,they are up almost double from last year, or am I doing something wrong.


Yes a lot more
AND they want the length of the vehicle which now probably bumps up the price


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 7, 2020)

ALSO supply and demand...( and more demand)
Given the lounge areas on ferries it MAY be travellers are preferring to "semi-isolate" by using the tunnel.

We prefer the tunnel anyway.
We "payup and shutup" and travel at sensible, but not peak, times !
Just regard it alongside Road Tax, Insurance, MOT/Service.......all paid for out of a "yearly motorhome budget account"


----------



## mark61 (Jul 7, 2020)

Yes, quick search suggest pretty much at least 80% more.


----------



## mfw (Jul 7, 2020)

Cant blame them they need to make a profit with restrictions in place so cant fill the boat as they used to  - but probably need to accept prices will stay high - probably no different to camping site prices here which have also increased


----------



## John H (Jul 7, 2020)

I know it is not directly comparable but we had a DFDS ferry booked from Dieppe to Newhaven in March and it was cancelled. We got a voucher to spend in the future and we intend to spend it going from Newhaven to Dieppe in September (Covid allowing!). The price for September is lower than the price for last March!


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 7, 2020)

They all have to price as they see fit to survive !

A bit like Airline tickets. The logic of some of the price differences is beyond me.
I make the assumption(?) they know what they are doing !

Eurotunnel may well think they have moved up the pecking order due to Covid and I can understand that.
Ferries may well be trying just to get some income !

My only conclusion with Airline tickets is that Wednesdays are usually the cheapest.
This conclusion based on 7 years as we can book flights according to price now I am retired.
So far Wednesdays has been cheapest every year.
Travelodge and NEX similar !


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 7, 2020)

Not get me down a rat run under the sea,what happens if it cracks as no way out.


----------



## Trotter (Jul 7, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Not get me down a rat run under the sea,what happens if it cracks as no way out.


What’s the worst thing that can happen. You die. 
End of problem. Think of all the money you’ll save, not going anywhere in the future.


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 7, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Not get me down a rat run under the sea,what happens if it cracks as no way out.


I’m the same Trev you couldn’t pay me to go through that tunnel .


----------



## Trotter (Jul 7, 2020)

Trotter said:


> What’s the worst thing that can happen. You die.


I’ll not take a coat. The bible bashers might be right. I’d be warm enough


----------



## maingate (Jul 7, 2020)

I read on another form that the Ferry companies are only using a part of their fleet. They will still have fixed overheads and that is probably the reason for the price increase. It should come back down a bit if things normalise.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 7, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Not get me down a rat run under the sea,what happens if it cracks as no way out.





campervanannie said:


> I’m the same Trev you couldn’t pay me to go through that tunnel .


Maggy will not go on the Eurotunnel either, I have done a few day trips using it and it is a lot better than the ferry but she is convinced she could swim back to the UK



jagmanx said:


> My only conclusion with Airline tickets is that Wednesdays are usually the cheapest.
> This conclusion based on 7 years as we can book flights according to price now I am retired.
> So far Wednesdays has been cheapest every year.


When we used to stay in Spain for the winter and I had to fly home every month for hospital treatments Wednesday was always cheaper by a long way


----------



## peter palance (Jul 7, 2020)

yeoblade said:


> Just been checking out the ferry and Chunnel for next month,they are up almost double from last year, or am I doing something wrong.


yes going, stay put, more money in pocket, there are some smashing places, in the u,k. ---ok.pj.


----------



## SimonM (Jul 7, 2020)

Getting worried when I first read this A few moments ago, and so I’ve quickly put in my details for when we want to get away i.e. September , and the prices don’t appear to be any different from the last time we went , cheaper if anything.


----------



## maingate (Jul 7, 2020)

Being underground never bothered me much ... well it did if bits of the roof tried to join the bits on the floor. 

I even used to volunteer to get stuck in a faulty Lift when I briefly worked for Wadsworths Lifts Ltd. It was the easiest way for my mate in the Motor Room to pinpoint a problem.

Maybe it's just me!


----------



## maingate (Jul 7, 2020)

Double post.


----------



## zzr1400tim (Jul 7, 2020)

I am just waiting for Brittany Ferries to publish next years 2021 crossings so I can amend my existing booking planned for late August. 
There is absolutely no way I am going on a boat confined to quarters and having to wear a silly blue muzzle together with the rest of the "faceless" ones
Forget it!
This summer it will be in the UK deffo..


----------



## Drover (Jul 7, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Not get me down a rat run under the sea,what happens if it cracks as no way out.


You just walk through to the next tunnel.
There are 3 tunnels with the centre one being a pressurised one with walkthroughs to the others every 250 mtrs...
So much easier taking a couple of dogs ...


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 7, 2020)

chrisjones18 said:


> You just walk through to the next tunnel.
> There are 3 tunnels with the centre one being a pressurised one with walkthroughs to the others every 250 mtrs...
> So much easier taking a couple of dogs ...



Have you never seen a disaster movie, nothing ever works as it should.


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 7, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Not get me down a rat run under the sea,what happens if it cracks as no way out.


Oi, I was down there there digging that tunnel, safe as houses. (Well slight exaggeration, I was working in the service tunnel working on the boring machine for when it needed some  mods to it )


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 7, 2020)

zzr1400tim said:


> I am just waiting for Brittany Ferries to publish next years 2021 crossings so I can amend my existing booking planned for late August.
> There is absolutely no way I am going on a boat confined to quarters and having to wear a silly blue muzzle together with the rest of the "faceless" ones
> Forget it!
> This summer it will be in the UK deffo..


Dont think the muzzle is silly,it may stop you biting folk.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 7, 2020)

chrisjones18 said:


> You just walk through to the next tunnel.
> There are 3 tunnels with the centre one being a pressurised one with walkthroughs to the others every 250 mtrs...
> So much easier taking a couple of dogs ...


Not when the squillion gallons of water rush in.


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 7, 2020)

Um, I was a little out on my comparison, I see last year were were a bit later in the season, and in Sept, the DFDS  Newhaven Dieppe are a similar cost.  And maybe August chunnel prices were always that high, at around £410.  And I accidentally choose close to the August Bank holiday weekend,
But I've got all these Tesco vouchers to use up too!


----------



## witzend (Jul 7, 2020)

yeoblade said:


> Um, I was a little out on my comparison,


Poole to Cherbourg 1st Sept day sailing out back end Oct night sailing with outside cabin both ways  BF £440. Think it would save You a lot of mileage as well


----------



## peter palance (Jul 8, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Not get me down a rat run under the sea,what happens if it cracks as no way out.


every rat has his day, your has just come, so dont crack up, dip in, or is it red sail in the sunset, happy days to you. im on my way,were to , rutland water. here gose,ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 8, 2020)

Trotter said:


> I’ll not take a coat. The bible bashers might be right. I’d be warm enough


keep your eye on trev,he might be trying to escape, the mask crusader, or trev turpin, go care-full. stay well. ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 8, 2020)

zzr1400tim said:


> I am just waiting for Brittany Ferries to publish next years 2021 crossings so I can amend my existing booking planned for late August.
> There is absolutely no way I am going on a boat confined to quarters and having to wear a silly blue muzzle together with the rest of the "faceless" ones
> Forget it!
> This summer it will be in the UK deffo..


try skeggy or even blackpool or brid or fife if you can get in,or fortuneswell or or barnard castle, well if its good for one, a shake of the hand, ok.pj dip your bread in.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 8, 2020)

yeoblade said:


> Um, I was a little out on my comparison, I see last year were were a bit later in the season, and in Sept, the DFDS  Newhaven Dieppe are a similar cost.  And maybe August chunnel prices were always that high, at around £410.  And I accidentally choose close to the August Bank holiday weekend,
> But I've got all these Tesco vouchers to use up too!


cool ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 8, 2020)

witzend said:


> Poole to Cherbourg 1st Sept day sailing out back end Oct night sailing with outside cabin both ways  BF £440. Think it would save You a lot of mileage as well


we that is the wife and i , will have a look at poole on the way past. cornwall here we come. you are sailing. we have the view, best of luck, ok.pj.


----------



## mfw (Jul 8, 2020)

Just looked at newhaven/dieppe return and if you are flexible 7m motorhome comes in at £192 which is the cheapest ticket prices ( for that route ) just down the road for me but add 20% discount if over 60 and phone them it's under £160 - certainly wont put me off going abroad once this month is out the way and i know how safe travel is


----------



## spigot (Jul 8, 2020)

peter palance said:


> yes going, stay put, more money in pocket, there are some smashing places, in the u,k. ---ok.pj.



Trouble with that argument is the shit weather!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 8, 2020)

spigot said:


> Trouble with that argument is the shit weather!



I`ll second that.


----------



## REC (Jul 8, 2020)

Half an hour in a tunnel has always seemed preferable to 90 mins on top. If a boat gets a split ( or forgets to close rear doors!) it is pretty catastrophic too. Less time/ less risk! Plus I am horribly seasick!


----------



## Dezi (Jul 8, 2020)

Earlier today I checked out Dover - Calais return, August - September.

We would be away around three weeks and for two adults & motorhome, 6mtrs, at decent times
the price is between £190 and £212 which seems reasonable.

Le shuttle  £315

Dezi


----------



## peter palance (Jul 8, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Not get me down a rat run under the sea,what happens if it cracks as no way out.


sorry trev youve got a bushie tail, there darnt let you in the tunnel, happy days , ok.pj.


----------



## in h (Jul 9, 2020)

Dezi said:


> Earlier today I checked out Dover - Calais return, August - September.
> 
> We would be away around three weeks and for two adults & motorhome, 6mtrs, at decent times
> the price is between £190 and £212 which seems reasonable.
> ...


Tesco vouchers make the shuttle price £157.50


----------



## mossypossy (Jul 9, 2020)

Amended a September tunnel crossing today. Took off motorhome, replaced with car.
No extra charge!
I should bloody well think not!


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jul 10, 2020)

We have just booked the tunnel for sept return Oct £97 each way which is only up slightly from earlier this year when we went to Spain


----------



## Bossangel (Jul 10, 2020)

Last year the channel tunnel was selling 5 return crossings at a bulk price which worked out at £58 each way plus a £12 surcharge for camper vans. You could have 2 registrations registered on your account as well and use them when ever you liked. The price didn’t increase for peak times. It was also payable with tesco  punchers should you so choose.
It could be worth asking them if they are doing the same this year and double up with some one else to save money 
Just my 3 pence worth


----------



## Bossangel (Jul 10, 2020)

Bossangel said:


> Last year the channel tunnel was selling 5 return crossings at a bulk price which worked out at £58 each way plus a £12 surcharge for camper vans. You could have 2 registrations registered on your account as well and use them when ever you liked. The price didn’t increase for peak times. It was also payable with tesco  punchers should you so choose.
> It could be worth asking them if they are doing the same this year and double up with some one else to save money
> Just my 3 pence worth


I should also add you add 12 months to use the 5 trips


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 7, 2020)

Just tried booking tunnel to return tonight. £285 one way!! 
Checking ferry prices now.


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 7, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> Just tried booking tunnel to return tonight. £285 one way!!
> Checking ferry prices now.


£219 ferry from calais. P&O one way. Ouch!


----------



## antiquesam (Aug 7, 2020)

With quarantine restrictions possibly coming for people returning from France I can see a mass exodus, and high demand for tickets back to Blighty.


----------



## Trotter (Aug 7, 2020)

£166 return, Newhaven- Dieppe. Camping & Caravan club. Late August out, late September return.


----------



## mfw (Aug 7, 2020)

Dieppe to newhaven today is £312


----------



## Dezi (Aug 7, 2020)

I cannot book until Monday but just checked prices.

Early September for 3 weeks dover calais return  £184, early evening out, mid morning return.

The Murvi is only 6mtrs.

Dezi


----------



## brian c (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi all. Just booked the tunnel. Moho 7.62 m long going on a 5 day return £176.  First 5 days Oct.    £12 up on same time last year  and £8 cheaper then year before.  Brian


----------



## Trotter (Aug 7, 2020)

A question. Folks quoting prices higher than my under £167 crossing. If members, are you taking advantage of the discount given by the Caravan and Camping Club? A couple of crossings a year almost pay back the membership fee.


----------



## mfw (Aug 7, 2020)

Newhaven / dieppe works for a lot of over 60s when factoring in the extra 20% discount


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 8, 2020)

Trotter said:


> A question. Folks quoting prices higher than my under £167 crossing. If members, are you taking advantage of the discount given by the Caravan and Camping Club? A couple of crossings a year almost pay back the membership fee.


We are members and usually do. But looked on website and it said European travel temporarily suspended. As it was a bit of an emergency we made al


----------



## Snapster (Aug 8, 2020)

We have a frequent traveller account with Eurotunnel. We get 10 one way crossings and each crossing in the van costs us about £50. 
We worked out a while ago that it’s cheaper to buy the frequent traveller tickets and if we use only half of them, it’s still cheaper than buying normal returns.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Aug 8, 2020)

Snapster said:


> We have a frequent traveller account with Eurotunnel. We get 10 one way crossings and each crossing in the van costs us about £50.
> We worked out a while ago that it’s cheaper to buy the frequent traveller tickets and if we use only half of them, it’s still cheaper than buying normal returns.


We used to share these with someone else, but unfortunately they sold the motorhome and stopped using it, it worked well for us as we used 4 of the crossings whilst they used the other 6
Once things are back to normal again wi will look into finding someone to share with again as it makes it so much cheaper


----------

